# More Li'l Johnny (PG-13 for Content)



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

When the teacher asked the kids to make funny faces for a group photo, here are the results... can you tell which one is Johnny?


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I know a johnny or two.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 17, 2007)

*Hey Phil, that was great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Ya can't help but like lil Johnny. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## dawgwhat (Nov 17, 2007)

That's funny right there


----------



## zapper (Nov 18, 2007)

So.....
It seems that I am raising a little Johnny of my own. My eldest son, now nine but six or seven at the time, was lined up with the rest of his class, and some other classes, in the hallway preparing to go to lunch or something. My son being of the little Johnny ancestory, proceeds to take down a paper cut out of another childs hand that was on display in the hall. He then artfully folds down all of the fingers and thumb excecpt the middle finger and proudly and sneakingly displays it to all of his little friends in line. The only problem was that he was not as clever or as sneaky as he thought. It turns out that he did not anticipate an extra teacher behind him.



BTW My little "Johnny" was able to pick out the little Johnny in the picture long before my wife realized what was going on!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 18, 2007)

is the johnny you all talking bout the one pulling his nose up in the air?


d88de


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 18, 2007)

Uhhhmmm, nope. Look in the lower left corner of the pic... that coulda been me way back then...


----------



## walking dude (Nov 18, 2007)

i know........i was just busting.......eheheh


d88de


----------



## Dutch (Nov 18, 2007)

Ain't he just showing that his class is #1???!!!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 18, 2007)

twice


d8de


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 18, 2007)

I may have a Johnette in the making


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 18, 2007)

Ooohh boy, she is a sweetie! Ya' better keep yer eye on her!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 18, 2007)

Shotgun is already loaded


----------

